# It Just Keeps Getting Better



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

This past weekend tells me that people are finally starting to spend money again. After a dismal year of shows, my last two shows have resulted in stellar sales. This weekend was partially rained out on Saturday, but still finished strong on Sunday to make it my best one this year. I think the game is back on!!


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

That is really good news. Is that you dancing? LOL Good photo.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad to heasrs sales are going good.

Love the skirt. haha

Scrappy


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Are you trying to give Grizzman a run for his money..???


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I just read an article in USA Today that the real example of an improved economy is RV sales. It seems that they are way up to highest levels not seen in a long time.


----------



## jerryw (Sep 5, 2007)

i hope you are right about the economy picking up. we are going to the first of the two craft shows we do every year.
good luck in furture shows.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

Thats great news.

Thanks for the update.


----------

